# Evo Article for 2001 TT S-Line



## cobrien (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello, I came across an EVO article back in february for the TT S-Line. The link is now dead and I am kicking myself for not saving it.

The old link is http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarr ... di_tt.html

I have email EVO a few times and heard nothing back. Has anyone on here saved it? I am thinking of selling my TT and thought it would be good to show a purchaser.

Cheers for your help.

Chris


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Using the Wayback Machine... http://archive.org/web/web.php

Taaa...daa :lol:

http://web.archive.org/web/200712190103 ... di_tt.html


----------



## cobrien (Jan 12, 2012)

Well you learn something new every day! Thanks very much!! I shall print a pdf

Cheers again!


----------

